

Most Contacted HBGary Emails and Domains - mjbommar
http://www.michaelbommarito.com/blog/2011/02/19/most-contacted-hbgary-emails-and-domains/

======
timcash
I am curious if any of the communication show discussion about the ethical
repercussions of this kind of work? I would like to believe a company like
Palantir (in those 1000 emails) at least mention some kind of concern on the
part of their engineers. Any thoughts?

~~~
mjbommar
If you download the email dump and search through the attachments (requires
pre-processing or loading into a mail client), you'll see that Palantir does
market their software as helping agencies better respect civil liberties while
getting results. Who knows what they say in person or whether this is true.

